# "Working Test" what to expect



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you worked with any hand tools? Like a screw driver? Do you know how to choose the correct one for the fastener? Can you read a tape measure? If someone handed you a plumb-bob, would you know what to do with it? Do you know the difference between SAE and metric?
You'd be surprised how many people don't.


----------



## gmm26 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes to all of the above. If that is the case, I'm not too worried. I envisioned being told to troubleshoot an electrical circuit, not picking between flat and phillips screw drivers.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

gmm26 said:


> I'm applying for an Electrician Constructor apprenticeship program and The Hiring Process includes:
> 
> Review of application for employment and 'Complete' driver's record to assess eligibility for the apprenticeship program(s). CHECK
> 
> ...


Such screening tests will not require a high hurdle. 

So, don't sweat it. :smile:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Generally, any candidate's merit will HUGELY turn on their grace and style during the interview.

You can hugely improve your grace by practicing interviews -- and recording same -- digitally -- on your laptop or PC with camera.

Then, when the actual interview is under way, you'll be composed.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

gmm26 said:


> Yes to all of the above. If that is the case, I'm not too worried. I envisioned being told to troubleshoot an electrical circuit, not picking between flat and phillips screw drivers.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


If they asked you to read an analog VOM, could you? Can you read a single line diagram? Can you draw a three wire stop/start motor controller circuit? How about one with a control transformer?
I was referring to the different sizes of screw drivers, not type.
Can you set up and run a segment bender? (they probably won't ask that one) But...what if they do?
I wouldn't sweat any of the above, because, it's an interview, not a final exam.


----------



## gmm26 (Feb 15, 2018)

I asked the apprenticeship coordinator for more detail on the working test.

She asked me if I knew what PPE was, said bring your PPEs, and be prepared to repeat whatever task a journeyman electrician performs.

Good to know that I need to bring my own PPE, unfortunately she just referred to it as "my PPEs" and didn't give specifics. Does that mean Steel toes, hard hat, safety glasses? Does that include electrical safety PPE? I assume I won't be working on anything hazardous in an interview, but technically PPE refers to a huge spectrum of safety equipment.

Does anyone have any insight into what PPE she means? Is there a standard kit issued to Seattle City Light Pre-Apprentice applicants?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

One of my firends took a test for a city job a few years ago. They had him run a 1/2” conduit from one box to another with different hieghts on the offsets for the boxes (mounted at different elevations). They also had him troubleshoot a simple circuit with a multimeter.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

gmm26 said:


> I asked the apprenticeship coordinator for more detail on the working test.
> 
> Good to know that I need to bring my own PPE, unfortunately she just referred to it as "my PPEs" and didn't give specifics. *Does that mean Steel toes, hard hat, safety glasses? Does that include electrical safety PPE?*
> 
> Does anyone have any insight into what PPE she means? Is there a standard kit issued to Seattle City Light Pre-Apprentice applicants?


I would ask the apprentice coordinator the part in bold, more or less. It demonstrates that you know what PPE is, but also makes sure you don't bring (or buy) more than you need to, but also don't get caught with your pants down.


----------

